

So....Python on iPad/iPhone/iPod/iWhatever? - btnpushnmunky

Think so with the relaxed restrictions? Pygame games would be spectacular....
======
jawee
I've heard some Python developers mention using Jython as a way to do this..
simple write in mostly normal Python and compile to Java bytecode..
<http://www.jython.org/>

Be curious to know if it has been done already and if so, how well it works.

~~~
djacobs
Can the iPhone handle bytecode? It seems like if it could, most developers
wouldn't be complaining about the iPhone's closed language ecosystem. Ruby
devs could compile using JRuby; Python devs with Jython; Lisp guys with
Clojure (I know that's a stretch for some), etc., etc.

As a general question, how is someone going to get a language interpreter (or
Java compiler) included on the iPhone?

~~~
nailer
Sure - you can now (as of the new rules today) ship a VM and bytecode (eg,
Python VM and some Python code). Your app just cannot download additional
bytecode (like Flash VM downloading arbitrary Flash bytecode).

~~~
btnpushnmunky
So you think it'd be exactly the same as bundling the VM and code for a .app
bundle?

------
akrymski
python interpreter can be embedded inside an objective C app quite easily,
like lua. embedding a java VM is a lot harder.

